# 2022 x3 vs 2019,20,21



## mdino768 (Dec 12, 2016)

silly question. getting 2022 x3 - I know there have been cosmetic updates ( new front and rear and interior dash) would anyone know if any dimensions changed??
I am coming out of 2019 which i am very comfortable in (seating wise) hoping the 2022 interior dimensions (seating height/head room/leg room, front cabin) are the same. 
so I can get the same seating position... 
thanks for any input


----------



## JimH46 (Sep 27, 2013)

All part of the current gen (G01) so should be similar.


----------



## Mak316 (5 mo ago)

mdino768 said:


> silly question. getting 2022 x3 - I know there have been cosmetic updates ( new front and rear and interior dash) would anyone know if any dimensions changed??
> I am coming out of 2019 which i am very comfortable in (seating wise) hoping the 2022 interior dimensions (seating height/head room/leg room, front cabin) are the same.
> so I can get the same seating position...
> thanks for any input


----------



## Autoputzer (Mar 16, 2014)

One big deal breaker for me would be the lack of power lumbar adjustment on the front passenger's seat. A 2022 pricing guide shows power lumbar adjustment on both front seats (Option Code 488) there with the Convenience Package, but I recall there was an "oh, by the way..." deletion on BMWUSA.com's configurator. A 2023 pricing guide shows it's gone and now there's only driver's side power lumbar support (Option Code 487).

Sometime between 2018 and 2022 models they went to the next version of iDrive.

The other big difference will be how much of a discount you can negotiate and incentives. We got 11.37% off of Frau Putzer's 2018. The last time I was in BMW of Bubbaville, they were adding a surcharge over MSRP for what few new BMW's they had.

I have the 8.5-year itch for new BMW. But, with the current pricing environment and lack gadgets, it's going to become a ten- or twelve-year itch before I scratch it.


----------

